# I just had a job for HBO!



## TheLegendOfLeo (Sep 29, 2021)

What's up VI-Control! Long-time lurker, first-time poster here! 

As the title implies, I just had the chance to do a bit of work on an HBO Max Standup special! 

The show is called DOTS, and the comedian is a local UK comedian called Ahir Shah. I was in charge of the walk-off/end credits music. It was a tremendous amount of fun, albeit pretty hard work. Since I'm also based in the UK, I won't actually be able to watch the special (I've seen a clip of my part thanks to a friend but nothing else). It also means I can't link it here directly, but if anyone fancies some witty British standup, I'm a big fan of Ahir's work and would love to know if anyone's seen it/has any opinions!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 29, 2021)

TheLegendOfLeo said:


> What's up VI-Control! Long-time lurker, first-time poster here!
> 
> As the title implies, I just had the chance to do a bit of work on an HBO Max Standup special!
> 
> The show is called DOTS, and the comedian is a local UK comedian called Ahir Shah. I was in charge of the walk-off/end credits music. It was a tremendous amount of fun, albeit pretty hard work. Since I'm also based in the UK, I won't actually be able to watch the special (I've seen a clip of my part thanks to a friend but nothing else). It also means I can't link it here directly, but if anyone fancies some witty British standup, I'm a big fan of Ahir's work and would love to know if anyone's seen it/has any opinions!


Congratulations on the gig. Very nice! I like Ahir Shah, too; it's nice for your music to be associated with him!


----------



## TheLegendOfLeo (Sep 29, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Congratulations on the gig. Very nice! I like Ahir Shah, too; it's nice for your music to be associated with him!


Thank you! It was a really exciting opportunity for sure. I'm trying to figure out how I can leverage it to get some more similar work, would be amazing to snowball it a bit


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Sep 29, 2021)

That’s awesome man ! Congrats


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 29, 2021)

Well done on your HBO gig. I love my British comedians but did not know of Ahir, so I watched a few of his clips on Youtibe. FWIW, here in Canada we have the hilarious Raj Binder (aka Shaun Majumber) on tv's _This Hour Has 22 Minutes_. Take a peak while you hopefully get the a response from someone who has watched your HBO show.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Sep 29, 2021)

TheLegendOfLeo said:


> What's up VI-Control! Long-time lurker, first-time poster here!
> 
> As the title implies, I just had the chance to do a bit of work on an HBO Max Standup special!
> 
> The show is called DOTS, and the comedian is a local UK comedian called Ahir Shah. I was in charge of the walk-off/end credits music. It was a tremendous amount of fun, albeit pretty hard work. Since I'm also based in the UK, I won't actually be able to watch the special (I've seen a clip of my part thanks to a friend but nothing else). It also means I can't link it here directly, but if anyone fancies some witty British standup, I'm a big fan of Ahir's work and would love to know if anyone's seen it/has any opinions!


Congrats and welcome aboard VIC!!!


----------



## TheLegendOfLeo (Sep 29, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Well done on your HBO gig. I love my British comedians but did not know of Ahir, so I watched a few of his clips on Youtibe. FWIW, here in Canada we have the hilarious Raj Binder (aka Shaun Majumber) on tv's _This Hour Has 22 Minutes_. Take a peak while you hopefully get the a response from someone who has watched your HBO show.



Dope, this is definitely on the watch list! The job has kinda sent me down the standup rabbithole and I'm kinda loving it haha! Appreciate you sending it over


----------



## mscp (Sep 29, 2021)

TheLegendOfLeo said:


> What's up VI-Control! Long-time lurker, first-time poster here!
> 
> As the title implies, I just had the chance to do a bit of work on an HBO Max Standup special!
> 
> The show is called DOTS, and the comedian is a local UK comedian called Ahir Shah. I was in charge of the walk-off/end credits music. It was a tremendous amount of fun, albeit pretty hard work. Since I'm also based in the UK, I won't actually be able to watch the special (I've seen a clip of my part thanks to a friend but nothing else). It also means I can't link it here directly, but if anyone fancies some witty British standup, I'm a big fan of Ahir's work and would love to know if anyone's seen it/has any opinions!


Congratulations!


----------



## odod (Sep 29, 2021)

Well done on your HBO gig! congratulations


----------



## TheLegendOfLeo (Sep 29, 2021)

Jackdnp121 said:


> That’s awesome man ! Congrats


Appreciate it dude! Hope you're well


----------



## TheLegendOfLeo (Sep 29, 2021)

mscp said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## TheLegendOfLeo (Sep 29, 2021)

odod said:


> Well done on your HBO gig! congratulations


Thank you!!


----------



## TheLegendOfLeo (Sep 29, 2021)

MorphineNoir said:


> Congrats and welcome aboard VIC!!!


Thank you! I certainly feel welcome haha! How does one get the best out of the site?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Sep 29, 2021)

TheLegendOfLeo said:


> Thank you! I certainly feel welcome haha! How does one get the best out of the site?


Well, I am new to orchestration so I mainly ask a lot of questions and, so far, everyone here has been great in giving advice

However, the more I learn, the more confident I become in speaking up in threads about my opinion on something -- even when I am wrong, I feel like I am learning something


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 3, 2021)

TheLegendOfLeo said:


> What's up VI-Control! Long-time lurker, first-time poster here!
> 
> As the title implies, I just had the chance to do a bit of work on an HBO Max Standup special!
> 
> The show is called DOTS, and the comedian is a local UK comedian called Ahir Shah. I was in charge of the walk-off/end credits music. It was a tremendous amount of fun, albeit pretty hard work. Since I'm also based in the UK, I won't actually be able to watch the special (I've seen a clip of my part thanks to a friend but nothing else). It also means I can't link it here directly, but if anyone fancies some witty British standup, I'm a big fan of Ahir's work and would love to know if anyone's seen it/has any opinions!


Congrats on getting the job! That was a nice piece of music. Your OP nudged me to watch the Ahir Shah special, which I actually enjoyed.

(I have watched a few other stand-up specials in the past couple of years that were all some blend of disappointing and boring -- I'm not sure an hour is the right length for a stand-up routine for some people; probably many would do better to stick to a solid 10-minute routine.)

I also rewound the credits to see whether they mentioned the composers -- and it turns out they did! And with the same size text as everyone else!


----------

